# Longo ou comprido?



## Gamen

Algumas coisas em português podem ser "longas" e outras "compridas"?
Posso usar ambos adjetivos nas expressoes abaixo?

Cabelos longos ou compridos
Uma regra longa ou comprida
Um caminho longo (comprido?)


----------



## Alderamin

Cabelos longos ou compridos (emprego "compridos" na linguagem corrente; "longos" só estiver a falar dos "longos cabelos de Sansão", em textos literários, por exemplo).
Uma régua comprida.
Um caminho longo. "Comprido", sinceramente, não é muito normal na minha opinião.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Um vestido longo. Se o vestido é/está comprido, tesoura nele!


----------



## Alderamin

É engraçado, a minha que foi modista/costureira nunca falou em "vestido longo" e para dizer a verdade, também digo mais vestido comprido do que longo, mas isto é apenas a maneira como cada um vê cada palavra


----------



## Gamen

Comnprido é amplo então aplicado a vestido? 

Então, se pode falar tanto "vestido longo" quanto "comprido". Tanto cabelos "longos" como "compridos".
O caminho é longo, nunca "comprido". E, por último, uma régua é sempre comprida, nunca "longa".
Estou certo?


----------



## Istriano

> CAMINHO COMPRIDO
> 
> 
> Fim de tarde...
> caminho comprido
> de  volta para casa.
> Greve de trem... greve
> de ônibus e um grito
> na alma, cansaço no corpo
> e nada.
> Quem paga o pato é o povo!
> Quem é  responsável   o Estado.
> Fim de tarde... caminho comprido
> de volta para casa.


  Gel Santos
 Série: Poema Curta-Metragem
 Salvador-Bahia 2012


----------



## willy2008

Longa también se usa, *duas longas horas.*


----------



## Gamen

Então:
Os adjetivos *"longo"* e *"comprido"* são aplícavéis a todos os sustantivos que estivemos vendo:
*Cabelo
Hora
Vestido /saia / calça
caminho 
Régua*

Estou certo?
*A hora e a régua podem ser também "compridas?*


----------



## Istriano

Veja o tópico anterior: Comprido ou longo com o tempo e hora


Aliás, veja como o dicionário Aurélio define 

*comprido* 


> 1.     Extenso no sentido longitudinal; longo: _estrada comprida.  _
> 2.     De grande estatura; alto: Que sujeito comprido!
> 3.     Que, por enfadonho, monótono, cansativo, dá idéia de haver durado muito: um dia comprido; um filme comprido.



e *longo*:



> 1.     Que se estende em sentido longitudinal; comprido, extenso: "_Quem era aquela criaturinha langue / de longas mãos liriais e olhos de louca?"_  (Austro-Costa, Mulheres e Rosas, p. 24.)
> 2.     Demorado, duradouro; dilatado: _discurso longo, cansativo.  _
> 3.     Que remonta a muito tempo; que vem ou data de longe: _uma longa amizade.  _
> 4.     E. Ling.  Em línguas que têm na duração (5) um traço distintivo, diz-se da vogal, consoante ou sílaba cuja realização demora 50% mais do que outra


----------



## skizzo

Interesting. In Porto I hear "dia longo" and "filme longo", usual with a negative connotation.


----------



## Alderamin

skizzo said:


> Interesting. In Porto I hear "dia longo" and "filme longo", usual with a negative connotation.



Really? "Dia longo" it's a normal expression for me and I believe for other Portuguese speakers, and "filme longo" or longa metragem are normal as well.
I don't know about that negative connotation in Porto or in other regions in Portugal. I've never heard it before.


----------



## skizzo

Usually I've heard "dia longo" or "dia muito longo" to imply that is was either a very chaotic day. A bit like in english to be honest, "it's been a long day!". "Filme longo" I've heard to imply that it's boring.


----------



## Gamen

Posso concluir então que:
Os adjetivos *"longo"* e *"comprido"* são aplícavéis indistintamente a todos os sustantivos que podem ser pensados como objetos com certo grau estensão no tempo ou no espaço.
*Cabelo /unha / perna / ossos
Filme / obra / jogo / partida de futebol
Vestido /saia / calça / camisa /sobretodo
caminho /ruta / rua /estrada /rodovia
Fila / rabo / calda
Régua*
*Vida*


----------



## skizzo

You can probably use either in every case, but one is usually used more than the other depending on what you're talking about. I can honestly say I've never ever heard "caminho comprido", its always "caminho longo", at least here in Porto.


----------



## Alderamin

skizzo said:


> Usually I've heard "dia longo" or "dia muito longo" to imply that is was either a very chaotic day. A bit like in english to be honest, "it's been a long day!". "Filme longo" I've heard to imply that it's boring.



I think I understood what you mean. "Dia longo" as an equivalent to "Dia em cheio" with work, meetings, pick children from school, prepare meals, and so on...
A "Filme longo" I don't know that "portuense" expression to imply a boring film. A "filme chato" is what I would use for that. 
As for "caminho longo" or "caminho comprido" I think it depends on what context you are going to use the expression.
Here you can check some useful explanations on when to use one of both:
http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=12878
I would say that "caminho comprido" is often seen in literature, while "caminho longo" in used in the everyday language.
However, as I said above both can be used; it will depend on the situation.


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado Alderamin pelos comentários e muita boa a página que anexou também. Muito esclarecedora dos conceitos que estamos debatendo.


----------



## La finlandesa

Esse site já venceu. Eis aqui: http://ciberduvidas.pt/perguntas/get/282265.


----------



## patriota

Não é comida para vencer, mas você tem razão.  O Ciberdúvidas passou por uma reestruturação incompetente, e não redirecionaram os _links_ antigos para as páginas novas.


----------



## La finlandesa

Olá, Patriota!
Obrigada pelo comentário. O meu visto venceu, sim, no Brasil mas é bom saber que um site não pode vencer...


----------

